# Lighting for Planted Tank and plant Questions



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

So I have two AquaRay Grow Beam 1500, on my 120 gallon 4ft wide by 2ft deep and 2ft tall tank. Does anybody know what I will be able to grow under them, or if I need two more lights for my tank. The tank seems like it has a lot of light. When I got the Two grow beam 1500 the company I got them from said I only need to get two more grow beam 600s and that will be fine for a planted tank. So I'm assuming, that means if I get two more I would be able to grow anything. As far as par goes this is what is on their web page for what the unite can do, par at 16inch in air is 123 for one 1500 grow beam. I just got Java Fern and Anubia only like 3 days ago. The java fern looks good but the anubia looks like it is wanting to die. I have two other plants but cant remember there names and they don't look to good either. Turning yellow with some holes in the leaves and some dark spots in places on them. Any help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum.

What is the "color" of the bulbs? I like 6700K bulbs for plants...more light in the wrong "color" is probably not helpful?

It is hard to light a deep tank like you have for plants. See how they gave the PAR numbers for 16 inches? What about 24 inches like you have? Maybe some of your plants can grow higher in the tank attached to rocks?

Also, you want to match your plants need for light to the lighting you provide. Java fern and anubia are low light plants...high light can cause them to die.

How did you plant them? Their rhizomes should not be buried.

Can you find out the names of the other plants? Or post a pic here?


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

My leds are 6500k java fern is attached to two rocks. Anubis are in the sub straight it's rhizome is above the sub straight. I will try and get some photos of them but I'm new to this site and don't really know how to post photos on here yet.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

tinypic.com just use the


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I hope I was able to post these photos on here right if not I guess I will have to play around with it some more. I hope this helps Thanks


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't know why it wont let me post one of my photos tried to do it twice.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I just got a little serious into the plant aspect a few months ago, so I'm not a expert, lights I do know so far, however I keep java fern too, and had the same issue too. Too much light typically causes the leaves on them to turn that color. Your par is actually perfect for even high light plants. No more light needed imo. So best bet is if you can shade them a bit, or if your LED's have adjustable optics your golden. Djransome was right on the money.

No idea what the other plant is, looks familiar. Anubias, same deal as the java. What's your substrate mixture BTW?


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

It's just sand with some type of cichled sand substraight mixed in to it.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Java takes in a lot of nutrients via leaves, anubias mainly roots, though both are heavy rooters. If you want, add some flourite or floramax in their root areas will help.


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

I was told by the local pet store that I didn't need to add that because they are slow growing plants and the fishes waste would be plenty for them. Do the plants do that when you first plant them until they get there roots in the sub straight. They only been in my tank not even a week yet


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't need to, but it helps with health, and growth, especially in a high light environment. Its like increasing a metabolism, you feel hungry more often lol, best example I could think of. Depends if the fish are pooping where the plants are, and substrate vacuums have a effect on that too in their root areas. Well a answer can vary for the roots. Really depends w Hhat has more nutrients at the moment, the water or substrate. Are you seeing root growth already. They usually grow fast.


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

No just in the leaves


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

A little shade, you'll be fine. Hydrophyte I see is on here. Any real specific stuff he's pretty versed in it all.


----------



## Stussi613 (May 8, 2009)

The taller plant is anubias afzelli, it looks like you've got too much of the rhizome buried. All anubias plants need to have their rhizomes fully exposed and benefit from having their roots exposed as well. I would move it to a higher shade area and tie it to a rock rather than have it mostly buried the way you have it planted. Also, removing the dying leaves will promote new growth...but this plant is a very slow grower.


----------



## 120FX5 (Feb 14, 2013)

I removed the dead life a few days ago. It seems to have new ones splitting off of a few of the other Ones. I was told a few life's would die while the plant gets adapted to my water peramiters


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, plants tend to go through a acclimation phase. My dwarf sag as example did for a bit.


----------

